# T-mobile blocking data



## slinky1914

I have noticed if I download any app that allows me to download music if I try to use it use T-mobile data I don't get any results. If I use wifi then it works fine. So is t-mobile blocking data like this?

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Billydroid

I use google music beta over tmo data and it works fine.


----------



## mongo41

download astro from market and enable browser downloads in settings. should fix it for ya.


----------



## bobbydukes707

Did you use it a lot over data this month? TMO will throttle your speeds after 2GB(or something like that)... Check to see if it starts to work better after your next billing cycle begins...


----------



## Plasmah77

I use dropbox and just put all my droid files there then log into dropbox via wifi then grab away


----------

